# Build real wood halloween crosses along with quick aging trick!



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

I build these crosses many years ago but have never made a tutorial on my process for putting them together, better late than never I guess! Hope you all enjoy these awesome and long term props! Mine live in the side yard year round, really makes my neighbour wonder what I am up to. lol


----------



## Illinois Jim (Sep 29, 2006)

Great job with that graveyard cross! Some very useful tips in your video.


----------

